# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Ποιά εποχή πρέπει να μπουν δίπλα τα κλουβιά της καρδερίνας με την κανάρα;

## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΘΗΒΑ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά!!Στο δωμάτιο που έχω τα πουλάκια μου έχω φως με χρονοδιακόπτη από το πρωί 6:00π.μ. εώς το απόγευμα 20:00μ.μ.
Η θερμοκρασία είναι στους 15 βθμούς περίπου.
Θέλω να μου πείτε αν είναι κατάλληλη η εποχή να μπουν δίπλα τα κλουβιά της καρδερίνας με την κανάρα!
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη η καρδερινα ειναι εκτροφης??? αν ναι συμφωνα με τους κανονες των ιθαγενων πρεπει να μας δειξεις φωτογραφια με το πουλι να φοραει κλειστου τυπου δαχτυλιδι και να ειναι διαμετρου 2.5

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΘΗΒΑ

Την καρδερίνα που έχω μου την χάρισε ένας φίλος που την έβγαλε σε κλουβί.
Κλάδεψε τα δέντρα στο κτήμα του και βρήκε την φωλιά και έβαλε τα αυγά σε κανάρα.
Έβγαλε τρία πουλάκια(2 αρσενικά,1 θηλυκό).Δεν τους έχει περάσει δαχτυλίδια.

----------


## οδυσσέας

το θυληκο τι το εκανε?
να του πεις να μην κλαδευει την ανοιξη γιατι δεν ειναι καλο για τα δεντρα......................... ::

----------


## jk21

> να του πεις να μην κλαδευει την ανοιξη γιατι δεν ειναι καλο για τα δεντρα


για δεντρα και πουλια ....    εχω ακουσει την ανοιξη να κλεβουν φωλιες απο τα δεντρα .Μπουμπουκιασμενα δεντρα να κλαδευονται ,πρωτη φορα ακουω .Εκτος αν φλεβαρη μηνα  ειχαν ζευγαρωσει καρδερινες στη φυση ....

----------


## adreas

Χωρίς  να  ξέρω τι  δέντρα  υπάρχουν εκεί  Δημήτρη  αλλά  η  μεγάλη σφαγή  γίνετε  εδώ στη  Κρήτη  την εποχή που  κλαδεύουν  τις  ελιές οπότε  μη  σου  φαίνεται  παράξενο αυτό.  Αυτό  κρατάει μέχρι  το  τέλος  Απριλίου  όπου από  την  πρώτη  Μάιου   απαγορεύεται η  φωτιά  όπου δεν  έχουν  να κάψουν  τα  κλαδιά και  σταματάνε.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ οι ελιες στη θηβα δεν μαζευονται τοσο αργα ,οσο στην κρητη .... 

να διευκρινισω για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ,οτι τα δεντρα κλαδευονται πριν μπουμπουκιασουν και βγαλουν ανθος .Με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις ,αυτο γινεται μεχρι τελος φλεβαρη 


το θεμα κλειδωνει .Οι καρδερινες επισης στη φυση ,δεν συνηθιζουνε ευκολα πριν τα μεσα Απριλη να ζευγαρωνουν .Τουλαχιστον στη στερεα ελλαδα 


το θεμα αφορα πουλι που δεν ειναι γεννημενο στην αιχμαλωσια και την αναπαραγωγη του και συμφωνα με τους κανονες των ιθαγενων ,δεν μπορουν να δοθουν περαιτερω πληροφοριες  

Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών


το θεμα κλειδωνει

----------

